# lemur cat hybrid..lemurat



## boidae

http://www.sawse.com/2008/06/20/top-5-bizarre-genetically-modified-organisms/












- LemuratWith the growing wealth of China, many rich Chinese women are seeking alternative and exotic pets to show off their money. This has lead to a number of Chinese medical and scientific research companies to compete for this new income source by producing cross breed animals. The most successful (financially) so far has been the Lemur Cat. It is (as the name suggests) a cross between a lemur and a cat. It retains the soft fur of the cat and the coloring, but has the striped tail and yellow eyes commonly found on a lemur. It is more ferocious than the average cat but it is generally no more dangerous than a Chihuahua dog. The scientific name for this new breed is Prolos Fira.


*devvo-mwhaaah*


*look at these gmed glow in the dark animals*
*http://www-viz.tamu.edu/faculty/lurleen/air/kac.htm*


*







*


http://www.dailytech.com/South+Korean+Scientists+Clone+Glowing+Cat/article10042.htm












http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/16385433/













theres other gm'ed to glow species too.


----------



## tonkaz0

*prolos fira.*

Ha ha, please tell me you didnt fall for this?:lol2:.


----------



## jaykickboxer

That's what I was think so Blaintly fake


----------



## Sarracenia

I don't know whether to laugh or cry, boidae... :gasp:

It isn't so surprising that you would fall for this though, is it?


----------



## boidae

fall for what? the devvo mwahh is at the lemur cat, its all in the sense of gm. the main things were the gm'ed glowing animals.

just been googling gm'ed animals.


----------



## Sarracenia

Just think. What is "_Prolos fira_" an near-anagram of? :whistling2:

Also, look at the rest of the "organisms" on the list. A Fern-infused Spider? The glow-in-the-dark Brachydanios are real, but the rest are confirmed jokes...


----------



## exoticskeepers

Ah please no. Please please tell me no1 actually fell for that lol

Boidae.W as goingto put a joke comment in here but cant bring myself to just incase you followed it


I WAS going to put *(**AND THIS IS A JOKE)* if you microwave a boa you get a glow in the dark boa *THIS IS A JOKE PLEASE DONT NOT TRY THIS*

On a serious note though. You should see the snake/dog hybrid :bash:


----------



## tonkaz0

*The sponge and potato hybrid is the best, its tastes like :censor: but its* *great for soaking your gravy up:lol2:.*


----------



## LiamRatSnake

tonkaz0 said:


> *The sponge and potato hybrid is the best, its tastes like :censor: but its* *great for soaking your gravy up:lol2:.*


lmao.
The link too is hilarious.


----------



## Andy G

mug!!!!!


----------



## Ssthisto

The GFP animals are real - the glowing ones - and I can't help but wonder if one of the "big boys" of the reptile breeding world would ever go to the expense of having real genetic work done tinkering and adding that into one of the pet snake genomes.

That lemur-cat is not the best 'shop job I've ever seen, though.

I much prefer the hybrid Macawcodile.


----------



## Pimperella

Arhh,. Another amazing(ly poo) post by Boidae.


If it's not Glue is used to control people. It's blatently photoshopped crap.

Aye the glow in the dark cats and pigs have been done. It's a Jellyfish spliced Gene, we all saw it when it was first in all the medical mags.
But lemar shatina Cat. Come on, seriously, Your Dr either needs to take a good look at your meds, or see about getting you some residential mental care. You could have your own padded room and some crayons to draw your frustrations out.


----------



## boidae

ill'd gm glowing trees so you wouldnt need the street lights that make that carbon footprint, and global warming.


----------



## Sarracenia

boidae said:


> ill'd gm glowing trees so you wouldnt need the street lights that make that carbon footprint, and global warming.


But surely light-up trees are against nature's will? Just like Lynx deodorant and PS3s? :whistling2:


----------



## exoticskeepers

And now he's loose in the exotic mammal section... great :bash:


----------



## xvickyx

:lol2:


----------



## stubeanz

Ssthisto said:


> The GFP animals are real - the glowing ones - and I can't help but wonder if one of the "big boys" of the reptile breeding world would ever go to the expense of having real genetic work done tinkering and adding that into one of the pet snake genomes.
> 
> That lemur-cat is not the best 'shop job I've ever seen, though.
> 
> I much prefer the hybrid Macawcodile.


yup GFP animals are 100% real and i wouldnt put it past the big breeders to fiddle with the genetics including colours, scaleness infact anything.
my favorite hybrid is the antzebra! its my screen saver lol
stu


----------



## Rum_Kitty

Damn it...and there was me thinking they were close to producing the cabbit!


----------



## Pimperella

Rum_Kitty said:


> Damn it...and there was me thinking they were close to producing the cabbit!


 
Believe it or not, when speaking to one woman who had started breeding Maine *****, she was telling people that when they first started that they were a cross between a cat and a rabit. I very nearly p***ed myself laughing at her.


----------



## boidae

CGS*:*Background: Cloned and Genetically Modified Animals

A tropical fish genetically modified to glow in the dark went on sale in Taiwan in 2003 for about $17 each. A different variety of zebrafish, called "GloFish," which were created in Singapore, reached the United States market in January 2004. The distributor says that GloFish were originally developed to fluoresce only in the presence of pollutants, but that is not the form in which they are being sold. They cost about $5 each, and are intended to live in aquariums, but can breed and, in the right conditions, live in the wild.
The Food and Drug Administration (FDA) approved the sale without ceremony. A coalition led by the Center for Food Safety filed suit against the decision, but sales went ahead. In California, the Fish and Game Commission initially banned the fish but later agreed to hold hearings at the request of the distributor.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uleb3MlZ4JU&feature=related


http://genome.wellcome.ac.uk/doc_WTD021038.html


----------



## boidae

Genetically Modified Animals : Indybay

*Genetically Modified Animals*
by Valerie Williams, GreenMuze.com 
_Thursday Dec 4th, 2008 5:15 PM _

The US Food and Drug Administration (FDA) just moved a step closer to allowing companies to create genetically engineered animals. The FDA is proposing to allow the creation of animals that will be used to produce medicine, organs for transplant, meat or genetically engineered pets; and experiment subjects.​The US Food and Drug Administration (FDA) just moved a step closer to allowing companies to create genetically engineered animals. The FDA is proposing to allow the creation of animals that will be used to produce medicine, organs for transplant, meat or genetically engineered pets; and experiment subjects. 

Canadian author Margaret Atwood wrote about many of these same possibilities in her best-selling and starkly apocalyptic book – Oryx and Crake. It seems that in 2003, Atwood’s book made more waves and garnered more headlines than the recent FDA’s public forum requesting input on their proposed Draft Guidance for Industry: Regulation of genetically engineered animals containing heritable rDNA constructs. 

Atwood wrote about pigoons (creatures engineered for organ harvest), rakunks (animals bred to be good pets), and snats (an experimental hybrid of a snake and rat). She also wrote about a genetically engineered blob-like chicken that produced only breast meat. This creature is the source for the popular take out food outlet ChickieNob Nubbins in Oryx and Crake. One of the scientists in Atwood’s book remarks that, “…create-an-animal was so much fun; it made you feel like God”. 

Fast-forward to 2008 and the FDA is moving ahead with their intention to allow the creation, use and sale of genetically modified animals. The surprising, or maybe not so surprising, thing is that there has been very little media coverage or protest. Although there were a few headlines in major publications on genetically modified steak or franken-animals, all in all there was little mainstream media coverage and little outcry about the FDA’s proposed legislation. 

I wonder about our apathy. 

Is it because Americans are some of the largest consumers of meat per capita in the world? Or, as one of the largest consumers of meat, Americans also happen to practice some of the cruellest factory farming methods in the world? Or maybe it is just that Americans also consume one of the unhealthiest diets of any wealthy nation on the planet. 

Michael Pollan, best-selling author of In Defense of Food and An Omnivore’s Dilemma, writes that we are now facing an unfamiliar situation in America, where we are the human beings who manage to be both overfed and undernourished. 

Aside for being world-renowned for their poor diet, America is also infamous for their quick and clandestine approval of genetically modified crops. Jeffrey M. Smith, author of Seeds of Deception: Exposing Lies About the Safety of the Genetically Engineered Foods You’re Eating, paints a damning picture of how bribes, harassment, threats, manipulation, junk science and indifference resulted in the wide-scale use of genetically engineered soy, cotton and corn in North America. Filmmaker Marie-Monique Robin explains in her film, The World According to Monsanto, that 70% of the food in American stores contains bio-engineered elements. 

Genetically engineered food sources are not labelled in North America even though consumers continue to agitate for clear labelling. Consumer Reports National Research Center conducted a poll in October 2008 of more than 1000 people on various food labelling issues and found that 95% of consumers polled agreed that, “food products made from genetically engineered animals should be labelled as such”. 

If consumers so clearly want genetically engineered foods labelled, why the apathy on genetically engineered animals? 

Maybe it is just a coincidence that this incredibly important and life-changing legislation has been slipped by the public while much of America (and the world) was preoccupied with the recent American election drama. Add in the economic recession and there wasn’t much space left on news’ networks, or in newspapers, for any other headlines. The FDA’s Draft Guidance for Industry: Regulation of genetically engineered animals containing heritable rDNA constructs document was available for review from September 18th to November 18th – right at the exact same time as the frenzy of the American election. 

Coincidence? I think not. 

I am a little surprised that there wasn’t a more concerted effort by the animal rights’ groups to stop the legislation. When I think of the collective advertising budgets of PETA, HSUS, Compassion in World Farming and WWF, I believe if they had put their media expertise and dollars together they could have done more to raise awareness and perhaps even stop this legislation. 

PETA, infamous for being press-sluts (PETA founder, Ingrid Newkirk’s words not mine), does not seem to be tackling this issue aggressively enough. They seem more preoccupied with stalking fur-wearing celebrities of late. I dug around on their website and couldn’t find anything on genetically modified animals, so I contacted them and asked for their official statement on the FDA’s proposal. 

Here is a portion of their official statement: 

…Genetic engineering is unethical, always disastrous for animals, and often dangerous for humans. PETA urges regulators and consumers to reject genetic engineering and to demand better and more ethical scientific practices. At least 90 percent of genetically engineered animals are simply discarded as “failures” at early stages of the process. The remaining animals are sentenced to lives burdened with painful diseases and distressing conditions…. 

I can’t help but wonder why PETA didn’t use their considerable resources and run a public campaign encouraging people to speak up about the FDA’s proposal? Where were the billboards, the commercials, the naked celebrities? They do it for the carriage horses, the fur animals, the KFC chickens – why not the genetically engineered animals-to-be? 

And the Humane Society of the United States? They have a report on their website – An HSUS Report: Welfare Issues with Genetic Engineering and Cloning of Farm Animals. The report is very helpful for people who want more information, but why was so much effort put into Proposition 2 and yet little effort was put into making people aware of the possibility of genetically engineered animals? 

Proposition 2 is an excellent effort towards reducing factory farm animal suffering and, like most caring people, I am grateful it passed, but what about the genetically engineered animals-to-be? Are we going to wait until they are suffering in laboratories and petri dishes before we work to get legislation to alleviate their suffering? 

Both Farm Sanctuary and the Animal Liberation Front disapprove of the use of genetically modified animals. The Institute of Responsible Technology also does not support the use of genetically engineered crops or animals. 

It seems like now, right now, before the FDA has finalized approval for the use of genetically engineered animals, is the time to stop this legislation. 

I can’t help but wonder if the FDA’s proposal deliberately and purposefully caught everyone off-guard and preoccupied with the American election and the effort to pass Proposition 2 in California. It seems like much more animal suffering and cruelty will be evidenced through the approval of genetically engineered animals than anything the world has previously seen. Much of the animal rights’ world has remained strangely silent or perhaps just preoccupied with other campaigns. 

If, as in the past, the treatment of animals in factory farms was compared to a holocaust, it is safe to say that these 'new' animals, if the FDA proposal passes, will experience an apocalypse of suffering as genetically engineered suppliers of organs, meat and medicine. 

I tell myself that in the future, when we are working to create legislation to help these genetically engineered animals, I hope we will remember to look back at 2008 when we had a chance to speak up, and wonder why we chose to remain silent.


----------



## boidae

FDA issues rules for genetically modified animals | Reuters


----------



## boidae

A Comparison of the Effects of Three GM Corn Varieties on Mammalian Health

We present for the first time a comparative analysis of blood and organ system data from trials with rats fed three main commercialized genetically modified (GM) maize (NK 603, MON 810, MON 863), which are present in food and feed in the world. NK 603 has been modified to be tolerant to the broad spectrum herbicide Roundup and thus contains residues of this formulation. MON 810 and MON 863 are engineered to synthesize two different Bt toxins used as insecticides. Approximately 60 different biochemical parameters were classified per organ and measured in serum and urine after 5 and 14 weeks of feeding. GM maize-fed rats were compared first to their respective isogenic or parental non-GM equivalent control groups. This was followed by comparison to six reference groups, which had consumed various other non-GM maize varieties. We applied nonparametric methods, including multiple pairwise comparisons with a False Discovery Rate approach. Principal Component Analysis allowed the investigation of scattering of different factors (sex, weeks of feeding, diet, dose and group). Our analysis clearly reveals for the 3 GMOs new side effects linked with GM maize consumption, which were sex- and often dose-dependent. Effects were mostly associated with the kidney and liver, the dietary detoxifying organs, although different between the 3 GMOs. Other effects were also noticed in the heart, adrenal glands, spleen and haematopoietic system. We conclude that these data highlight signs of hepatorenal toxicity, possibly due to the new pesticides specific to each GM corn. In addition, unintended direct or indirect metabolic consequences of the genetic modification cannot be excluded...............


----------



## Nebbz

the glow in the dark pigs are pretty real.

seen them on tv So its real!!!!!!!!

the rest is aload of crap the lemurcat thing is a pretty crap unconvincing photoshop!


----------

